# Pigeons killing own young



## vixcassie (Sep 2, 2014)

I am just very confused. we have a pair of nesting woodies in our garden & today for the first time I have ever seen I saw one of the pair throw an egg out of their nest. I just thought it had been an accident but then 20 seconds later another egg was thrown out very deliberately. Both eggs had embryos in them. Then (I think it was the male who destroyed the eggs) the pigeon flew off leaving the ?female in the nest. Why would a parent do this? It was definitely their nest & eggs. Is this common?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I am moving your thread to the appropriate forum.

Most likely it is another intrusive male (not the mate) that is raiding the nest and chasing the couple out. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm*


----------

